# 7 Things Farmers Should Know About Trump's win



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.agweb.com/article/7-things-farmers-should-know-about-trumps-win-naa-ben-potter/

Stuart


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you look at a map, a large part of Illinois even went trump, just couldn't overcome Chicago and its suburbs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> If you look at a map, a large part of Illinois even went trump, just couldn't overcome Chicago and its suburbs.


We usually can't overcome the once great city of Philadelphia, either. 
BUT WE DID THIS TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny, but sad, ain't it?
The city that once represented the independence of a nation from tyranical rule, is now overpopulated with voters who want to elect those who will put us right back into a tyrannical government.

My how we have changed.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Those are the same people that are looking for government handouts. Nobody wants to work anymore. They just want the government to take care of them. Of course it does not really surprise me; the colleges advertise get a degree so you don't have to work. No wonders we have so many lazy no good for nothing liberals.


----------

